#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fiberhome não reseta

## Caxorrovoip

Estou c uma fiberhome AN5516-04 não há como resetar e nem dar o comando uplinkb pelo putty quando executado o estado da porta fica como down e nao up e alem disso as portas 9 do chassi nao aparecem no putty tambem 


Se alguem tiver alguma solucao possivel me ajude
Obrigado.

----------


## rubem

O chipset ethernet deles queima fácil igual de CPE, acho até que metade dos ONU tem o AR8032 nessa porta separada de gerencia.

O teste simples é abrir e ligar, sem nada conectado, se o chipset ethernet esquentar muito, vai ter que trocar porque sem uso ele não podia nem ficar morno, tem que ficar frio.

----------


## Caxorrovoip

> O chipset ethernet deles queima fácil igual de CPE, acho até que metade dos ONU tem o AR8032 nessa porta separada de gerencia.
> 
> O teste simples é abrir e ligar, sem nada conectado, se o chipset ethernet esquentar muito, vai ter que trocar porque sem uso ele não podia nem ficar morno, tem que ficar frio.


Obrigado me ajudou muito nao resetava por causa de uma vlan gerencia criada em uma das portas ai quando mudei a vlan pra porta de console consegui resetar obrigado mesmo amigo

----------

